# Aquarium heater (to heat a turtle tank)



## Kitah (Jun 3, 2007)

Ok, heres my situation. My turtle (male murray shortneck) is currently in a 4ft x 15 inch x 18 inch tank which is pretty mcuh full to the brim. As its getting cooler, I need a heater and am pretty sure I need a 300watt for the tank (technically a 250watt would do, but cant find many 250watts) 

I've narrowed it down to two possible heaters, but I have no experience with either brand and would like to know if any of you guys have had good/bad luck with either, if one is better than the other etc keeping in mind that its for a turtle which may batter the heater around a bit more than a fish would lol.

Sicce scuba 300W;
-2 year warranty 
-Made in Italy 
-Automatic thermomstat regulates the temperature 
-Fully submersible 
-Indicator light 
-Sleek design suits display tanks 
-Suitable for upto 300 litres 
-length 37cm 

Aquaone stainless steel heater 300W
-External temperature controller 
-Automatic shut-off 
-Water proof double insulation 
-Heater probe & censor are controlled by the thermostat 
-Ideal for large active fish 
-For fresh water use only 
-Suitable for upto 300 litres 
-12 Month warranty 



any opinions or suggestions?

Also in the holidays (18 days left i believe!) i will be going home (at townsville.. home is brissie) and setting up turts new tank; 118 gallons (4ft x 2ft x 2ft tank) and think ill need a total of about 600watts to heat it in winter, so will be using two smaller heaters to get teh combined 600watts. whichever heater I buy now will therefore also be used in the larger tank combined with a second 300W heater.


----------



## Midol (Jun 3, 2007)

What is your budget?

I will HIGHLY (as in very very incredibly strongly super highly) recommend titanium heaters.


----------



## Kitah (Jun 3, 2007)

Do you happen to have a link to any good titanium heaters? for the budget.. not so sure lol. Am in my first year at uni so am kinda broke, ill admit. However i am certainly willing to consider more expensive heaters if I rekon it'd be better off in the long run. For teh two above, the sicce is $25 and the aqua one is $35


----------

